# Strep 87880 & 87999-QW BD Veritor System



## Billing2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Help! I'm at a pediatric office billing for code 87880 Strep test); along with it, we have a machine to get accurate result of the strep-it's called BD Veritor System, we bill 87999-QW which is unlisted code. As we all aware, once we use an unlisted code, insurance kicks it out for needing more info.  Is there any other way we can code this machine usage other than an unlisted code? Pls. help!


----------

